# Growing Manhattan Euonymus



## terps2001 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have started some softwood stem cuttings and they are rooting well. My question is what to do next. They are currently in 4 inch pots of sand with 3 cuttings in each pot. 

Can I leave them in the pots overwinter?

When should I pinch the top to promote branching?

Will mounding soil around the transplants next year after laterals grow be beneficial in speeding along their development into a bushy growth or will they spread out underground just as quickly as older plants will anyway?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 31, 2009)

I was hoping someone more knowledgeable on this subject would post, but I will help bump this.

Generally plants will do better in the ground over the winter than in the pots. So I would plant if possible.

The references I found all stated that this was easy to propagate...but that was it. (Gosh thanks.)

As this is a spreading cultivar, I would start pinching at the height/spread you desire to see lateral growth if it is getting rangier than you wish. 

Since this is a species that roots readily, I would think that mounding dirt around the base would indeed encourage the spreading rather than the bushing. (Please note my first statement above...I am shooting from the hip here.)

Sylvia


----------



## terps2001 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Sylvia,

I'll put them in the ground this fall after I get as many roots as I can from the tender cuttings. They really dislike sun, so I put a shade frame over them to reduce wilting and sunscald. Hopefully they'll take the hit well when they get planted.

Jim


----------



## mini14 (Aug 22, 2009)

ive planted hundres of them, they grow like weeds and self root leaders that languish on the ground making, over time, a huge spreading shrub. they are a pita to control however, the 12 footers on the side of my house need to be pruned 4 times every year.


----------

